
Genchi - Why project status reports need to change. - Genchi
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.genchi.com&#x2F;2018&#x2F;11&#x2F;07&#x2F;why-project-status-reports-need-to-change&#x2F;
======
cotsog
I think it's missing the link: [https://genchi.com/](https://genchi.com/)

~~~
Genchi
Thx - my bad. [https://blog.genchi.com/2018/11/07/why-project-status-
report...](https://blog.genchi.com/2018/11/07/why-project-status-reports-need-
to-change/)

